# Post Your Milbank Installation Photo & Win!



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Jack Legg said:


> View attachment 54410


I don't think you are going to win


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

ampman said:


> I don't think you are going to win


I don't know but he's on FIRE....:thumbsup:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

ampman said:


> I don't think you are going to win


It *is* unique, but did *he* install it?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jack Legg said:


> View attachment 54410


I dont know why I found that so funny, but damn, THAT WAS FUNNY!:laughing:


----------



## Jmiester (Apr 8, 2015)

Jack Legg said:


> View attachment 54410


Jack Legg Wins!!!
This is what will happen if you DO NOT USE MILBANK!:thumbup:

I don't care who you are, dat der is funny!.......as long as no one got hurt and it was put out rapidly.....:thumbsup:

Hey, it was working when I left.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Classic!


----------



## Milbank_Ryan (Nov 8, 2013)

Jack Legg said:


> View attachment 54410


This is what would happened if I attempted to install a meter socket.


----------



## Milbank_Ryan (Nov 8, 2013)

Just wanted to clarify that the photo does _not_ have to be of a product that you yourself installed.

So if you are walking along the side of a business and see a Milbank socket, just pull out your phone, take a quick snap and post it here!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I have some pictures but they're Square D meter sockets. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

8V71 said:


> View attachment 54402


Are you sure about your bending clearances?


----------



## Milbank_Ryan (Nov 8, 2013)

MTW said:


> I have some pictures but they're Square D meter sockets. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

This is the last one I installed


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Milbank_Ryan said:


>



Your going to fit right in here!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*It don't turn easy,
You know they don't turn easy.
It don't turn easy,
You know they don't turn easy....

Gotta sing the blues for those factory set screws,
And you know they don't turn easy.
We b*tch and shout while we leap about,
Cause white metal / AL is sleazy

Forget about crap metal it only sorrows,
My profits won't last, Cause i'm going back tomorrow.

I don't ask for much, but if it ain't rust
You'd expect them to turn easy
All this overhead of mine keeps growing all the time,
Now my days blow 'cause they're cheesy 

C'mon do your part, let's come together,
Use some real steel And we'll all profit better.*

~C(w/apologies to Ringo)S~


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Milbank_Ryan said:


>


Looks like the scene from _Tommy Boy_ when he was blowing into a fan pretending to be Darth Vader. Chris Farley was awesome!


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Are you sure about your bending clearances?


You mean the knot in the yellow wire?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

with romex, its good


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

~CS~


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

3xdad said:


>


Progress energy would not let us come out of both sides of a meter can I don't know about Duke


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> ~CS~




A _strong_ supporter of unions, I see...


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

nrp3 said:


>


That's so neat we could eat off it nrp........:thumbup:

~CS~


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

My help gets the most credit for that. I push the broom, seperate the circuits that were shared between floors, vacuum, etc. It has two x panels and generator connection too.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Doubtless that your understudy comes by his impressive neatness with your prodding nrp.

I had to hire a carpenter to make my install pretty...

thus, i'm voting for you!

~CS~


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

He's got more experience than I. He has a couple of good greenhorns I may have a chance to impart some wisdom to. He helps when I get behind and he needs the work. Been a good working relationship for the last couple of years.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Ah, a _per diem_ gig NRP?...nice , i should be so lucky...:thumbsup:~CS~


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Still not ready to take on full time guys, changes everything. I don't advertise much, word of mouth etc. Like to keep it simple.


----------



## Steve W (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Milbank_Ryan (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you to *8V71, ampman, chicken steve, 3xdad, nrp3* and *Steve W* for submitting photos! They all look great.

Here is the photographic evidence of our highly sophisticated drawing process:










Congrats 3xdad! You are a 1xwinner. I'll PM you to confirm shipping info for your new cooler!


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

It came in today! Thanks again Ryan.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

3xd, do use some sort of oblong lense? otherwise, nice work!


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

New service at my house. Love these meter mains go through a dozen or more a year.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

3xdad said:


>


This might be one of the worst installs I have seen. Not even legal. Can you tell me what is wrong?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> This might be one of the worst installs I have seen. Not even legal. Can you tell me what is wrong?


3xdad hasn't been here in a while. He's one of my good buddies so you better watch yourself.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> 3xdad hasn't been here in a while. He's one of my good buddies so you better watch yourself.


**** off.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> **** off.


You're still in my top 10 BFF's.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Old thread anyway, 2015


----------

